# Adding 600w hps to 315cmh - Vertically



## JDMase (Jun 5, 2018)

Hey guys, I'm growing in a 1 metre by 1 metre 2metre tall tent.

Got 1 315w cmh hung vertically with some trellised girls 4 weeks into flowering. Hot weather has caused some cooling issues already, hitting temps of around 35c.

Would adding a 600w HPS be worth it? Could I switch it on for a short period to mitigate heat issues? If so, when should I get it to come on? I was thinking the theoretical "midday".

Thanks.


----------



## pinner420 (Jun 6, 2018)

Sounds like a bigger fan might be the first step...


----------



## coreywebster (Jun 7, 2018)

JDMase said:


> Hey guys, I'm growing in a 1 metre by 1 metre 2metre tall tent.
> 
> Got 1 315w cmh hung vertically with some trellised girls 4 weeks into flowering. Hot weather has caused some cooling issues already, hitting temps of around 35c.
> 
> ...


First off, where the hell have you been. I thought you had vanished?

Secondly, im not following your logic.

You have heat problems, its too hot with just a 315 but you want to add more wattage? If your hitting 35c with a 315 then your going to be going through the roof with an extra 600w hps.

You say midday but surely your running lights on at night and lights off in the day?


----------



## gr865 (Jun 8, 2018)

I believe the 600W would be hotter than the 315W, my 400W was hotter.
How many plants, exhaust cap. Where do you have your ballast?

Am running a 4' X 4' with two 315's horizontal, but have run them vertical also and I can control my temps to 80 degree lights on, and keep the tent around 68 to 70 degrees at light off. My outdoor temps are mid 90's F daytime highs. 
Run a 6 inch MaxFan, forget the CFM but it draws thru a 6 x 24" Phresh Filter. 

Oh and I agree with CW, where the hell have you been? Good to see you back around my friend.

GR


----------



## JDMase (Jun 8, 2018)

pinner420 said:


> Sounds like a bigger fan might be the first step...


I was thinking that - or an evaporative cooler. I mistyped anyways it's more like 25c lights on with the 315. Especially now the heatwave has passed, shouldn't be getting much hotter. 



coreywebster said:


> First off, where the hell have you been. I thought you had vanished?
> 
> Secondly, im not following your logic.
> 
> ...


Had a security risk and just stopped for ages. Put me back months and out of pocket from all the black market dealers ripping me off. 

Yeah I meant 25c I don't think it's ever higher than that, humidity around 40-50%

I more meant will I need something when I put the 600w in there. I am not sure how much heat it would add. 

I meant their midday, I run my lights at night  



gr865 said:


> I believe the 600W would be hotter than the 315W, my 400W was hotter.
> How many plants, exhaust cap. Where do you have your ballast?
> 
> Am running a 4' X 4' with two 315's horizontal, but have run them vertical also and I can control my temps to 80 degree lights on, and keep the tent around 68 to 70 degrees at light off. My outdoor temps are mid 90's F daytime highs.
> ...


Ballasts are outside the tent, I have a 6" rhino extractor that's thermostatic. 

3 plants all tied back against the tent walls, the fan exausts right out into the room which has a huge window open a fraction at all times. Hitting temps no more than 27c right now. 

I was perfecting my craft  I stopped for a while, practiced the basics and dealing with stressed plants. Lost a few rebuilt and I'm 4 weeks away from harvesting now. Started some mycelium based projects too thanks man


----------



## gr865 (Jun 9, 2018)

JDMase said:


> I was thinking that - or an evaporative cooler. I mistyped anyways it's more like 25c lights on with the 315. Especially now the heatwave has passed, shouldn't be getting much hotter. Ballasts are outside the tent, I have a 6" rhino extractor that's thermostatic.
> 
> 3 plants all tied back against the tent walls, the fan exausts right out into the room which has a huge window open a fraction at all times. Hitting temps no more than 27c right now.
> 
> I was perfecting my craft  I stopped for a while, practiced the basics and dealing with stressed plants. Lost a few rebuilt and I'm 4 weeks away from harvesting now. Started some mycelium based projects too thanks man


Those temps should be fine, lights on temps sound good to me, your lights off temps have to be in the mid to upper 60's. 
Last night I lowered the temp in the room where I extract the air for the tent, it was 80/82, now it's 78/79. I like having around a 10 to 12 degrees F difference between night and day during this stage of flower. I do not want the lights off temps to go below 68 as I worry the lower temp will hamper growth.

I think if you add the 600W remote ballast and increase the size of you fan blowing the air directly across the lamps you should be fine. 

GR


----------



## coreywebster (Jun 9, 2018)

Well its good to see you back on the scene man.


----------



## JDMase (Jun 11, 2018)

Well I did it anyway I'm going for 3 hours of 600w additional to 315w cmh, see how high the temps get tonight and go from there. Gonna have to stick with the 5" rvk for now. Fingers crossed lol.



 

This was a few days ago for reference.


----------



## JDMase (Jun 12, 2018)

3 hours went fine - think I'll increase it. My temps got to 33c with nothing but an extraction fan but the plants seemed ok. 

Working with clones is so much easier!


----------



## coreywebster (Jun 12, 2018)

JDMase said:


> View attachment 4149761 View attachment 4149762
> 
> 3 hours went fine - think I'll increase it. My temps got to 33c with nothing but an extraction fan but the plants seemed ok.
> 
> Working with clones is so much easier!


Did you change anything medium wise? Last I remember you were hand watering rockwool slabs and having issues.


----------



## JDMase (Jun 13, 2018)

coreywebster said:


> Did you change anything medium wise? Last I remember you were hand watering rockwool slabs and having issues.


Nah I got over the issues. Started using hydroguard but customs started banning that so now I'm onto great white microbes and I get no issues now. Only thing left to sort is lowering temps when the weathers warm.


----------



## OneHitDone (Jun 14, 2018)

JDMase said:


> Nah I got over the issues. Started using hydroguard but customs started banning that so now I'm onto great white microbes and I get no issues now. Only thing left to sort is lowering temps when the weathers warm.


What nutrients are you running? Your plants look great!


----------



## JDMase (Jun 14, 2018)

OneHitDone said:


> What nutrients are you running? Your plants look great!


Hey, thanks! I use floranova bloom throughout, nothing else except beneficial bacteria, keep it simple!


----------



## LowOriginz (Jun 17, 2018)

did you end up increasing the HPS light time and for how much? how was the temps looking?


----------



## JDMase (Jun 17, 2018)

LowOriginz said:


> did you end up increasing the HPS light time and for how much? how was the temps looking?


I think I'm gonna keep it at 3 hours for now, maybe up it to 6 next week. Temps are max at 35-37 and at lights off around 25 (both Celsius). 

I don't want the added heat to cause my buds to foxtail or become less dense. 

I'll probably chop within the next 2 weeks


----------



## gr865 (Jun 18, 2018)

Those max temps are a bit high JD, is that just for the 3 hours period?


----------



## LachlanLongmore (Jun 18, 2018)

Well its good to see you back on the scene man.


----------



## JDMase (Jun 18, 2018)

gr865 said:


> Those max temps are a bit high JD, is that just for the 3 hours period?


Yeah just whilst all the lights are on. I'd like the lights on more if I could get the temps down. I think the additional light outweighed the negative effects from heat. I've had some great growth since adding the hps. 

I'll have to invest in an a/c soon..


----------



## OneHitDone (Jun 18, 2018)

pinner420 said:


> Sounds like a bigger fan might be the first step...


Ditto

bump up to like a 10" fan and save the a/c bill if possible 
I run a 14" Fan on a 5x9. Led peeps think I'm kookie for it but I'll take my 253W Max Fan over an A/C any day


----------



## JDMase (Jun 18, 2018)

OneHitDone said:


> Ditto
> 
> bump up to like a 10" fan and save the a/c bill if possible
> I run a 14" Fan on a 5x9. Led peeps think I'm kookie for it but I'll take my 253W Max Fan over an A/C any day


Great point but what about the noise? I accidentally bought a 10" rvk when I first started and it sounded like a jet engine in my tiny space. My tent is in my living room lol.


----------



## JDMase (Jun 18, 2018)

Left to right of the skywalker kush trio. And a close up of the 3rd plants left cola. 

Looking around 50/50 clear cloudy on the topmost buds so I will be chopping soon. Maybe a week? 

Just an update for anyone interested in this grow. 

I also "topped" the right plant and kept the middle and left natural to see if I got any yield differences between them.


----------



## MasterOf Arts (Jun 24, 2018)

updates mah dewd <3


----------



## JDMase (Jun 24, 2018)

MasterOf Arts said:


> updates mah dewd <3


I chopped this morning


----------



## JDMase (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## gr865 (Jun 24, 2018)

@JD. 
Looking just lovely my friend, good job.


----------



## JDMase (Jun 24, 2018)

gr865 said:


> @JD.
> Looking just lovely my friend, good job.


Thanks, I flushed with ph'd water and my buds seemed to get smaller so I chopped earlier than I wanted to. Not gonna flush ever again lol.


----------



## gr865 (Jun 24, 2018)

JD,
I just started flush, going to do up to a 7 day, but prob. will just be 4 to 5 days.
I am watering 6 times a light cycle so should clean the root system out very well.
I am using 2 ppm rain water with 1 ml Cal/Magic, 0.75 grams of Epsom and 0.4 ml DripClean. pH'ed to 5.8.
Have not seen buds get smaller during flush, that is strange.

GR


----------



## OneHitDone (Jun 24, 2018)

Buds don't get smaller during flush - flavor and burn only get cleaner!
I flush up to 14 days in hydro, buds still plump during straight water


----------



## LowOriginz (Jun 25, 2018)

JDMase said:


> Thanks, I flushed with ph'd water and my buds seemed to get smaller so I chopped earlier than I wanted to. Not gonna flush ever again lol.


Flushing is for toilets


----------



## JDMase (Jun 25, 2018)

LowOriginz said:


> Flushing is for toilets


Yeah I know. Usually I taper off nutes but people kept saying to do it so I did and my plants just looked worse after the second day. Not sure that flushing the root zone can make any positive differences to the flowers. In mine they were less hard and dense and seemed smaller and more squishy/fluffy.
In my opinion once the flowers are formed there's no changing their makeup with just plain water. We really need less bro science in this industry


----------



## OneHitDone (Jun 25, 2018)

LowOriginz said:


> Flushing is for toilets


Your Schwag may sell in Colorado but it would sit on the shelf in Cali, obviously have never had a proper finish



JDMase said:


> Yeah I know. Usually I taper off nutes but people kept saying to do it so I did and my plants just looked worse after the second day. Not sure that flushing the root zone can make any positive differences to the flowers. In mine they were less hard and dense and seemed smaller and more squishy/fluffy.
> In my opinion once the flowers are formed there's no changing their makeup with just plain water. We really need less bro science in this industry


Your not changing the make up of the flowers by using water only towards the end. The key is "grow in the absence of nutrients", allowing the plant to consume all of the stored nutrients from within it's own tissues and the goal is to have nice even fade right at the end if your timing is proper.
Test one plant against others that you did not flush and do a burn test yourself in a clean white joint paper. You will be like "WTF", this burns soo much better and tastes cleaner allowing the true flavor of the bud to shine through.
Obviously if your just using your material for extraction and not igniting the dry matter it won't make a difference


----------



## JDMase (Jun 25, 2018)

OneHitDone said:


> Your Schwag may sell in Colorado but it would sit on the shelf in Cali, obviously have never had a proper finish
> 
> 
> Your not changing the make up of the flowers by using water only towards the end. The key is "grow in the absence of nutrients", allowing the plant to consume all of the stored nutrients from within it's own tissues and the goal is to have nice even fade right at the end if your timing is proper.
> ...


I'm inclined to think the White ash burn is from roll to roll depending on material wetness. I've rolled up the same material and sometimes it burns better than others. And I know I've rolled up some wet stuff it's burnt crap and I grind up some more material and let it air out before rolling and get white ash. It may be in part to what you're saying but I think there's other variables in play too if you get me I'm high and rambling


----------



## OneHitDone (Jun 25, 2018)

JDMase said:


> I'm inclined to think the White ash burn is from roll to roll depending on material wetness. I've rolled up the same material and sometimes it burns better than others. And I know I've rolled up some wet stuff it's burnt crap and I grind up some more material and let it air out before rolling and get white ash. It may be in part to what you're saying but I think there's other variables in play too if you get me I'm high and rambling


Tried many different flush durations here with many testers bro - it makes a very noticeable difference. If you or any of the folks consuming your flower are the "connoisseur" type the difference will definitely be noted


----------



## JDMase (Jun 26, 2018)

OneHitDone said:


> Tried many different flush durations here with many testers bro - it makes a very noticeable difference. If you or any of the folks consuming your flower are the "connoisseur" type the difference will definitely be noted


I got u man. I'm gonna dry and cure my stuff and I'll get back to u on the White ash. Do u think a flush and 48 hours darkness before chop would be enough to get the "connoisseur" result?


----------



## pinner420 (Jun 26, 2018)

JDMase said:


> I got u man. I'm gonna dry and cure my stuff and I'll get back to u on the White ash. Do u think a flush and 48 hours darkness before chop would be enough to get the "connoisseur" result?


What ec did you run them at? That might be a good measure for flush duration...


----------



## JDMase (Jun 26, 2018)

pinner420 said:


> What ec did you run them at? That might be a good measure for flush duration...


No more than 500ppm


----------



## pinner420 (Jun 26, 2018)

Low nute programs such as that are all but flushed. But a couple days wont hurt...


----------



## MasterOf Arts (Jul 14, 2018)

dont forget a smoke report back to us


----------



## JDMase (Jul 15, 2018)

MasterOf Arts said:


> dont forget a smoke report back to us


Will do, I had to do an extended dry due to heat issues. I kept stems and leaves intact for the first week to protect flowers. Loosely trimmed and hung for a further 2 then put into jars.. They were trimmed and de-stemmed yesterday and are now curing with boveda 62% on hand if needed. What I have smoked of the slightly wet stuff is very enjoyable. An intense soaring high which lasts way longer than anything else I've had. The flavours aren't great just yet due to the wetness but the smell is potent pear drop smell, I put that down partly do the use of cmh and hps. If I had lower temps during flower i think I'd of had even more terpenes.

The mother plant is beig flowered now and is already bigger in week 1 than the 3 I chopped at harvest. This'll be my last run of it whilst I move onto some of tony greens gorilla line but I'm going to be using sts to create some s1's on the off chance I want to run again.

I'll report back once the cure is done.


----------



## gr865 (Dec 15, 2018)

Hey JD, what was your final weight?


----------



## JDMase (Dec 15, 2018)

gr865 said:


> Hey JD, what was your final weight?


Hey dude! I forgot to come back and update this didnt I.. 

I think it was 3oz per plant, there was negligible difference between the ones with two main colas n the natural ones. Surprised me actually at the time how close they were.


----------

